

Show HN: my new site helps iOS devs share, track and promote promo codes - mcobrien

iOS promo codes are in theory a great way to get people to try and talk about your app, but I found it's really hard to get the most of them. I could tweet a couple of codes, but it's a complicated multi-step process to redeem them. Once I've sent them, I've no way of knowing if the codes have actually been used or not.<p>I built http://pcod.es/ to make it easier. You paste in some promo codes along with details of your app, and get a short url (like http://pcod.es/pi6) to share. The site tracks which promo codes have been redeemed so it's much easier to make sure you get the maximum exposure for your app. Finally, if users choose to sign up with Facebook and enable the option, a link to your app appears in their feed.<p>I'd love some feedback!
======
mcobrien
Clickable link: <http://pcod.es/>

Free copies of my apps so you can see how it works:

Switch, the multi-user web browser: <http://pcod.es/pi6>

Awesome Shopping, a super-fast shopping list: <http://pcod.es/As1>

------
dtorres
Can you add some screenshots on the metrics we get as devs?

~~~
mcobrien
Right now, I'm trying to strike a balance between making info available to
devs and respecting user's privacy. The site gets the emails and IP addresses
of people who get apps but doesn't reveal those to the dev.

The only "metric" that's available is the number of codes that have been used.

I've thought about making an opt-in so developers can contact users later.
This way you could get people's permission to follow them up with questions on
the app. How does that sound?

~~~
dtorres
Sounds great, though what I want now that I think about it can be achieved by
requiring a like or a tweet, It would be great if you can provide that.

